# 2x2 Triangular Prism Thingy



## RTheCubingKid (Apr 25, 2018)

I was bored and made this.

How it turns:Like a 2x2
How to make one:Cut two sides of a 2x2 to look like a triangular prism.


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 25, 2018)

Picture?


----------



## RTheCubingKid (Apr 25, 2018)

1001010101001 said:


> Picture?


There's a picture already on my post,but your PC might not be showing it.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Apr 25, 2018)

RTheCubingKid said:


> There's a picture already on my post,but your PC might not be showing it.


I think he might mean a picture of on you’ve already made


----------



## 1001010101001 (Apr 25, 2018)

RTheCubingKid said:


> There's a picture already on my post,but your PC might not be showing it.


A photo


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 25, 2018)

RTheCubingKid said:


> I was bored and made this.
> 
> How it turns:Like a 2x2
> How to make one:Cut two sides of a 2x2 to look like a triangular prism.
> ...


I don't think that deep of a cut can be done on a 2x2, but it's a cool idea and I might try it when I start modding.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Apr 28, 2018)

Impossible to make without extensions. 

Look at my picture. In blue you have a typical 2x2 with its core. In red you have the size a core of your puzzle would have to be. 

If you extend your 2x2 to a size where it would work, the puzzle would have to be very big.


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 28, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> If you extend your 2x2 to a size where it would work, the puzzle would have to be very big.



To be fair, Keychain and other mini 2x2s exist


----------



## Dancing Jules (Apr 28, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> To be fair, Keychain and other mini 2x2s exist



But keychain 2x2's have horrible mechanisms. If you ever disassembled a pyramorphix (pro tip: don't, you'll despair), you can see that it already has a tiny mechanism. This mod will be a similar size to a pyramorphix.


----------

